# Iron Mace warranty



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

There seems to be some controversy on the barnsdale limb bows,
barnsdale warranties them direct for one year, HCA has a limited lifetime warranty to the original owner bought from a pro shop only no internet, I hope this clears some of this up,
Richard


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

it helps....thanks.......good to hear it will be covered after the first year....


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yep, that is good info to know. 
Thanks for posting Richard. 

Will the Warranty Cards be changed to the "Newer" policy?


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

That is exactly what I said in the other thread, no one believed me though!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> There seems to be some controversy on the barnsdale limb bows,
> barnsdale warranties them direct for one year, HCA has a limited lifetime warranty to the original owner bought from a pro shop only no internet, I hope this clears some of this up,
> Richard


barnsdale warranties them direct for one year to us! i had to get that right also so if you have a limb problem it will be repaired by us and we will deal with Dave thanks again


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

I don't think it is just me, but I have yet to hear that after that 1 year that HCA will cover the limbs. All I have seen is that the limbs carry a 1 year warranty from Barnsdale and the bow a limited lifetime warranty from HCA. If the warranty is done through HCA why would they even state that Barnsdale warranties them for 1 year if HCA is going to warranty them after that 1 year mark. This is misleading in my opinion. 

What is the exact warranty on those limbs after the 1 year period is over??? That still has not been answered straight forward and having warranty cards that state differently does not help things.


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

Richard I am glad you have changed it. I know there was no lifetime on the limbs as of last week. My question is why is their no warranty for internet sales when you allow the dealers to sell tehm over the internet?


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> There seems to be some controversy on the barnsdale limb bows,
> barnsdale warranties them direct for one year, HCA has a limited lifetime warranty to the original owner bought from a pro shop only no internet, I hope this clears some of this up,
> Richard


Limited Lifetime warranty on the Limbs?

What does limited mean?


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Deer30 said:


> Richard I am glad you have changed it. I know there was no lifetime on the limbs as of last week. My question is why is their no warranty for internet sales when you allow the dealers to sell tehm over the internet?


..ahhh...the power of the people...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Deer30 said:


> Richard I am glad you have changed it. I know there was no lifetime on the limbs as of last week. My question is why is their no warranty for internet sales when you allow the dealers to sell tehm over the internet?


A couple of years ago, there were lots of HCA bows sold over the Internet, bypassing dealers. This created a lot of issues with dealers dropping HCA products. So, they have changed their business model to go back through dealers. The problem you get is when someone buys a bow over the internet, if they need setup work and the customer screws up the bow, they blame the manufacturer. Most other bow manufacturers work through dealers also.


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks Richard; I knew the HCA warranty was good as gold, glad to hear it is lifetime on the limbs too. Joe


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I would love for this to be clearer. As of 11:00 am Eastern time this morning when I called HC, there was NO additional warranty after the 1 year coverage period provided by Barnsdale. I was very clear in my questioning and HC was very clear in their answer. I still haven't seen Richard state that after the 1 year Barnsdale coverage, HC will cover them. 

Please be clear Richard and state specifically if HC will warranty the limbs after the initial one year covered by Barnsdale and for how long after.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Deer30 said:


> Limited Lifetime warranty on the Limbs?
> 
> What does limited mean?


if you run it over with your truck it will not be covered!


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> if you run it over with your truck it will not be covered!


What about a car


Thanks for clearing the issue up.


----------



## stackin pins (Apr 21, 2006)

*well*



fastpassthrough said:


> if you run it over with your truck it will not be covered!


so you are tellin me that when my mace gets here it will only be covered for 1 year cause i didnt go to the dealers shop and buy it?


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

it will probably be liking by a Hoyt, Pro series PSE...you buy over internet and there is no warranty


----------



## stackin pins (Apr 21, 2006)

stackin pins said:


> so you are tellin me that when my mace gets here it will only be covered for 1 year cause i didnt go to the dealers shop and buy it?


clearify........bought from a dealer....brand new....just over the net.


----------



## bkp_80 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have some issues accepting the statement that since I had to purchase my mace thorugh the internet due to no dealers in my area that I dont receive the lifetime warranty. I made sure that the guy i bought mine from was a authorised dealer of high country for the very reason of not voiding the warranty. High Country still gets there money either way, and as far as someone messing it up on there own, I think a experienced tech would be able to diagnose the cause of the failure. If this is the case then i will make sure that my next purchase will be from one of the other big manufactures are widely available around my area.

Thanks


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

Are limbs covered beyond 1 year? I called this morning and they said that the limbs had a 1 year warranty!!!!

yes or no question

And if I order my Iron Mace from Archeryexperts.com what is the warranty?


----------



## stackin pins (Apr 21, 2006)

*yes sir*



bkp_80 said:


> I have some issues accepting the statement that since I had to purchase my mace thorugh the internet due to no dealers in my area that I dont receive the lifetime warranty. I made sure that the guy i bought mine from was a authorised dealer of high country for the very reason of not voiding the warranty. High Country still gets there money either way, and as far as someone messing it up on there own, I think a experienced tech would be able to diagnose the cause of the failure. If this is the case then i will make sure that my next purchase will be from one of the other big manufactures are widely available around my area.
> 
> Thanks


my thoughts exactly.......


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

BOWJOE said:


> Thanks Richard; I knew the HCA warranty was good as gold, glad to hear it is lifetime on the limbs too. Joe


LIMITED LIFETIME
We don't know exactly what the limited is. Usually that would be a percentage of MSRP such as 50% as in Pearson's limited lifetime after ten years.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> There seems to be some controversy on the barnsdale limb bows,
> barnsdale warranties them direct for one year, HCA has a limited lifetime warranty to the original owner bought from a pro shop only no internet, I hope this clears some of this up,
> Richard


Richard, this is definitely coming across as double speak, and frankly it reads to me like you're trying to mislead people. 

As others have asked, what is the warranty ON THE LIMBS? Are THEY limited lifetime warranty? Please speak specifically to the limbs.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

I just called archery experts...I talked to either John or Tom, very different accent and I didn't want to ask him several times for his name. Anyway, he told me that the High County bows had the same warranty if he sales the bow to me over the net versus coming into one of his archery shops. strange

The bow always had a limited lifetime warranty.....it just didn't cover the limbs. 
So does the limbs now come with a lifetime warranty?


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

another post says that highcountry is now offering a lifetime on limbs as well....good job folks at high country!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

hawgdawg said:


> LIMITED LIFETIME
> We don't know exactly what the limited is. Usually that would be a percentage of MSRP such as 50% as in Pearson's limited lifetime after ten years.


For Pete's sake, he said if you don't run over it with a bull dozer it is covered for life of the original owner.


----------



## treehugger35 (Jul 19, 2007)

Political back pedaling. Again doesn't match the warrenty card but could be a better thing if "New" cards get mailed to owners who have already bought one.

fpt statement still hasn't really cleared it up though. Yes or no lifetime warrenty on limbs?


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> A couple of years ago, there were lots of HCA bows sold over the Internet, bypassing dealers. This created a lot of issues with dealers dropping HCA products. So, they have changed their business model to go back through dealers. The problem you get is when someone buys a bow over the internet, if they need setup work and the customer screws up the bow, they blame the manufacturer. Most other bow manufacturers work through dealers also.


Makes since


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> if you run it over with your truck it will not be covered!


Now that is what I am looking for. Thanks again Richard you are now my hero of some kind. You just made alot of people happy


----------



## stackin pins (Apr 21, 2006)

*yep*



Deer30 said:


> Now that is what I am looking for. Thanks again Richard you are now my hero of some kind. You just made alot of people happy


close the threads so there is no more misleading info.....:darkbeer:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

stackin pins said:


> close the threads so there is no more misleading info.....:darkbeer:


Don't think so. Nowhere was it said that the LIMBS were covered by a lifetime warranty (be it limited or not). This is still far from clear (at least in my mind)


----------



## stackin pins (Apr 21, 2006)

*yeah*



hoody123 said:


> Don't think so. Nowhere was it said that the LIMBS were covered by a lifetime warranty (be it limited or not). This is still far from clear (at least in my mind)


your right they better leave it open ..... some people just dont get it unless it spelled out and then stamped on there forehead.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

stackin pins said:


> your right they better leave it open ..... some people just dont get it unless it spelled out and then stamped on there forehead.


While I realize that's probably a shot at me, I'd like to point out that it's YOU who is being naïve about this. If you think what Richard said in his posting is that the LIMBS are covered, I sincerely hope you hire others to read contracts for you (for your own safety). His statements have made NO direct assertions about the warranty with respect to the limbs.

In no way am I saying that the limbs WON'T be covered (they may well be), I'm just saying that it hasn't yet been confirmed.


----------



## stackin pins (Apr 21, 2006)

*ok*



hoody123 said:


> While I realize that's probably a shot at me, I'd like to point out that it's YOU who is being naïve about this. If you think what Richard said in his posting is that the LIMBS are covered, I sincerely hope you hire others to read contracts for you (for your own safety). His statements have made NO direct assertions about the warranty with respect to the limbs.
> 
> In no way am I saying that the limbs WON'T be covered (they may well be), I'm just saying that it hasn't yet been confirmed.


no shot at all..... you took it wrong:embara:


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

What people want to hear is this:

*The limbs have a 1 year warranty and will need to be replaced at cost after one year by the owner.*

OR

*The limbs have a 1 year full replacement warranty and after one year they will be replaced at {insert deal here.. shipping cost? 50%? 75%?}*

Don't just state "limited warranty". Give the people one answer or the other and be very clear. It is not hard.


----------



## stackin pins (Apr 21, 2006)

*well*



Shaman said:


> What people want to hear is this:
> 
> *The limbs have a 1 year warranty and will need to be replaced at cost after one year by the owner.*
> 
> ...


threw PM from a great HHA dealer..... it will be very clear ASAP....
:darkbeer::darkbeer:..... and we will see.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

stackin pins said:


> no shot at all..... you took it wrong:embara:


My humblest apologies then sir. The internet is a very difficult medium to use when attempting to read others intents!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

marforme said:


> I don't think it is just me, but I have yet to hear that after that 1 year that HCA will cover the limbs. All I have seen is that the limbs carry a 1 year warranty from Barnsdale and the bow a limited lifetime warranty from HCA. If the warranty is done through HCA why would they even state that Barnsdale warranties them for 1 year if HCA is going to warranty them after that 1 year mark. This is misleading in my opinion.
> 
> What is the exact warranty on those limbs after the 1 year period is over??? That still has not been answered straight forward and having warranty cards that state differently does not help things.


I have to agree.

What I have read so far tells me that:

1. The limbs have a one year warranty. The warranty will be serviced by HCA and they will seek reimbursement from Barnsdale.

2. The remainder of the bow (not including the limbs) has a limited lifetime warranty directly from HCA, with "limited" yet to be clearly defined.

3. The warranty applies only if you purchase the bow from an authorized HCA retailer, in his shop....and not over the Internet either from an authorized HCA dealer or directly from High Country.

If this is not the case, I'd like for this to be clarified. It will have an impact upon my decision on whether or not to pick up the HCA line.

A secondary question. Does the HCA/dealer agreement allow dealers to sell HCA bows over the Internet? 

Another question. Does HCA sell bows directly over the Intenet?

If the answer to either of the last two questions is yes, then I probably will not pick up the line.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

RK,
HC does not sell bows directly from them. They will however work with your local proshop to get you a bow.

As to the internet ????
I think someone else has already answered that, he just bought one from Archeryexperts...


----------



## kamora187 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Limited options!*

After reading the previous postings I must say that I also dont see a clear cut answer as to the warranty, wording is a very tricky thing when it comes to dealings of money and law. My main concern is the "NO" warranty for internet purchases. I have no dealers in my state, a member of HC contacted me and asked for the name of the shop where I do business. I gave them the information and the dealer declined to carry the line, I then gave the HC rep 2 more shops in the area a month ago and have heard nothing back. I dont see why the customer should be punished if there is not a local proshop who carries the line? When you look at the amount of e-business taking place I can't imagine that HC would take this route? And for those customers who did order from the internet, did your bow come with the warranty card? If so, and there is no printed exception that the warranty is void if purchased via the web, HC has to cover the bow! 
sorry for the novel!
T


----------



## kamora187 (Jun 13, 2007)

*to be clear!*

Hey,
As an addition to my last post, I am in no way bashing HC. I am so happy that they are climbing back to the top of the archery world, I have owned 2 of their bows and hope to have another. I deserve the same warranty, since I have no local dealers and would need to purchase online. I would think that HC can tell if a bow is damaged or has a flaw?
Thanks to Richard and HC for stepping up, but please don't forget about your customers who shop online( the worlds largest retail medium)
T


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

*I'm sorry*

I think they have a way to go before they reach the top.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Shaman said:


> What people want to hear is this:
> 
> *The limbs have a 1 year warranty and will need to be replaced at cost after one year by the owner.*
> 
> ...


Sounds like a reasonable request to me-- not like if you run over it with a truck it's not covered.


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

I was on the phone with STeve from HCA for about 1/2 going over the details. The limbs will be covered after the one year to the original owner. Every company has limited in their warranty. Some things just arn't covered. I have to say we need to just allow Richard to do his thing with his warranty card. 

What I would do is post an updated warranty card under product announcements and allow everyone who purchased a mace to this date print and feel it out with the new warranty stated on the card and send it in. JMO and I know not everyone comes to archer talk as much as some would like to think, but this would help.

RICHARD?


----------



## Super7 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Warranty Card*

I don't like the fact that he's cutting out the warranty for internet sales. I think alot of people are having to buy their bows this way due to lack of dealers. I tried to help HCA out after I got my bow by taking advantage of the dealer referral program that *Richard* offered. Give them some dealers names and #'s and get a dozen free speed pro arrows. I did my part by supplying them with local dealers names, and #s. I know that HCA called those dealers. So in my mind I'm due a dozen arrows. Well Steve from HCA now says they have to become a Class II dealer before you get some arrows. I tell him nowhere in Richards dealer referral post does it say anything about Class II dealers. *I WANT MY ARROWS*. *I'm tired of the say one thing **then do another*. Richard better make things right on several issues or they are going to have a short call up to the big league.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

so HC is doing just like "NEWBERRY" sell a ton ,let people think the warrenty was good on all your bows,...then jump out ,let people find they have no parts &you dont have time to unpack a limb & then want a $100. for a part for a bow worth "spit" if you have a 05 b1 ,you are shafted....no help at all........watch what he is saying about warrenty.......lots of HC dealers are selling by the net..................


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

I think you guys need to just wait and let the problems work themselves out. HCA is not the only Company that requires an Authorized dealer purchase. But what needs to be hashed out is if an Authorized Dealer can sell you one On-Line...

This is the Limited Warenty from *Mathews:*

LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY. YOUR MATHEWS BOW IS WARRANTED AGAINST DEFECTS IN MATERIALS AND WORKMANSHIP TO THE ORIGINAL OWNER, WHEN PURCHASED FROM AN AUTHORIZED MATHEWS RETAILER, FOR THE LIFE OF THE ORIGINAL OWNER. THIS INCLUDES ALL BOW PARTS EXCEPT THE STRING, BUSS CABLE, CABLE SLIDE, RUBBER STRING SUPPRESSORS :FINGER" AND COSMETIC APPEARANCE(CHIPS, DINGS, SCRATCHES) CAUSED BY NORMAL USE AND WEAR. BOWS SENT BACK TO MATHEWS WITHOUT A PRE-ISSUED RETURN AUTHORIZATION NUMBER WILL BE REFUSED, ANY AND ALL WARRANTIES, WRITTEN OR IMPLIED, ARE VOID WITH ANY ALTERATIONS TO THE BOW.

*Bowtech*

LIFETIME WARRANTY

BowTech warranties its bows with a Lifetime Warranty to the original owner (except for the following exclusions). In short, if it breaks, we will fix it.

EXCLUSIONS

1. Original Owner. Warranty applies to the original owner only and is nontransferable.


2. Components Not Covered. Cables, strings, wheel bushings, bearings, paint and/or film dipped finishes are not included in warranty.


3. Damage Not Covered. Damage caused by abuse, mishandling, dry-firing, alteration or modification to original product, or shooting of arrows less than five grains per pound of draw weight may render the warranty void.


4. Warranty Card. For the Warranty to be in effect, the Warranty card must be completed and properly returned to BowTech – with a copy of the purchase receipt – within 30 days of purchase for Warranty to be in effect.


*5. Authorized Dealer. The BowTech Warranty covers only bows bought from Authorized BowTech Dealers. Contact BowTech (888-689-1289) if you are unsure if the person you are buying from is an authorized dealer.*

WARRANTY SERVICE

All products returned for warranty service should be returned to the dealer first for inspection and determination of any problem. Your sales representative or a customer service representative can help you determine if factory service is required or if your Pro Shop can repair the problem. The bow owner is responsible for the return freight to BowTech, and BowTech will in turn, pay for the return freight of the repaired product.


In the event that a bow must be returned for factory service, a Return Authorization (RA) number must first be obtained through your sales or customer service representative. 


Bows returned to the factory without an RA number will be refused. All bows must include the following:


• A large, readable RA number on the outside of the box.


• A copy of the sales receipt if previously sold.


• Must be sent freight prepaid. No COD shipments will be accepted.


• Do not include accessories unless otherwise instructed. BowTech will not be responsible for loss or damage to any accessory left on the bow when shipped to BowTech.


• All methods of shipping by UPS or FED-EX only. Sender should insure all shipments.


• If your bow cannot be repaired, we reserve the right to replace your bow with a newer model.


• BowTech reserves the right to make parts substitutions on warranty coverage at BowTech’s sole discretion and for any reason. 



Here is *PSE:*

LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY
ALL PSE MANUFACTURED BOWS / ACCESSORIES / KING PRODUCTS
Each PSE Bow is backed by a PSE Limited Lifetime Warranty to the original owner for the life of the product. Product will be replaced or repaired to restore it to its original performance. Cables, strings, or wearable items are not covered by this warranty.
Evidence of abuse, mishandling, misuse, or alteration to any PSE product voids any claim to warranty. PSE specifications on strings and harnesses must be adhered to. PSE cannot be held responsible for injury or product failure resulting from improper use or neglect of maintenance.
All bows must undergo string and cable changes every 5,000 shots or every 12 months to maintain PSE warranty coverage. Total arrow weight must be in accordance with the recommendations made by the Archery Trade Association (ATA) for minimum arrow weight/bow peak weight. Overstressing PSE compound bows by using arrows lighter than ATA recommendation will void warranty and may cause damage to the bow or injury to
the shooter.
PSE makes no other claims either expressed or implied. In the interest of product improvement and consumer safety, PSE reserves the right to make changes in product design, color, and specifications without notice.
Removing the data label from the bottom limb of the bow may void the warranty.

*Bear Archery:*

Limited Lifetime Warranty To The Original Owner Only

Bear® Archery warrants every Bear Archery manufactured compound bow and crossbow to be free from material or manufacturing defects under a limited lifetime warranty from the date of purchase. Warranty excludes strings, cables, cable slides and/or cosmetic appearances such as scratches, chips, dings, etc. which are typically caused by normal use and wear of the bow. Warranty extends to the original owner of the bow and is not transferable. In addition, the original owner must submit proof of the warranty information requirements to register the bow for warranty eligibility. Should the warranty information requirements not be provided, all repairs will be performed at 100% of the cost of parts and factory labor. Removal of the bow's serial number will void all warranty.

All warranty repairs or replacement parts for compound bows and crossbows will be assessed at current published prices based on date of purchase as follows:

1-3 years – purchaser pays 0% of parts and factory labor.

4 years & up – purchaser pays for a percentage of factory labor and parts on a pro-rated basis. Customer to be notified of charges prior to repair. Payment due prior to factory refurbishment.

After the end of the tenth year, the purchaser must pay 100% of parts and 0% of factory labor. Customer to be notified of charges prior to repair. Payment due prior to factory refurbishment.

Any compound bow or crossbow returned to Bear Archery for warranty service, the string, cables and cable slide will be inspected for wear and replaced if necessary. A minimal charge will be assessed for such replacement. The riser, limb pockets, limbs and eccentrics on compound bows are all covered under our Limited Lifetime Warranty as defined above. Warranty will be honored to original owner only. Defective parts will be replaced or repaired as necessary to restore the bow to its original shooting condition. At the discretion of Bear Archery evidence of abuse, including misuse or modification to the original design, such as physical reshaping or drilling additional holes, will void all warranty implied. Additionally, the use of attachments or accessories that cause excessive stress will void all warranty claims.

Overstressing compound bows or crossbows by using arrows lighter than Archery Manufacturers and Merchants Organization (AMO) recommendations will void the warranty and may cause damage to the bow and possible injury to the shooter. For this reason, Bear Archery recommends the arrow weight be in accordance with the recommendations of AMO for minimum arrow weight per bow peak weight.

All accessory items must be removed from the bow prior to shipping. Bear Archery will not be responsible for damage or loss of any accessory item left on the bow.

In the interest of product improvement and consumer safety, Bear Archery reserves the right to make changes in product design and specifications without notice.

Damage caused by mishandling, abuse, improper stringing or modification of the product is not covered and will void the warranty.

Bear Archery makes no other warranty, either expressed or implied, except as stated above. To the extent permitted by applicable law, Bear Archery shall not be responsible for any incidental or consequential damages or expenses of any kind or sort, whether relating to or resulting from personal injury, property damage or otherwise.

This limited warranty gives you specific legal rights. You may also have other rights, which vary from state to state. Unless prohibited by applicable law, this limited warranty extends only to you, the original owner, and is not transferable.

In the event a bow requires warranty service, please contact the Customer Relations Department at (800) 694-9494 for a Return Authorization Number and return shipping instructions.

Bear Archery will not be responsible for unauthorized dealer or retailer labor charges. Transportation and insurance charges for the return of any bow are not covered under the terms of this warranty and are the responsibility of the owner. 

*Parker:*

Parker’s Lifetime Warranty, the warranty card that comes with every new Parker must be completed in full and mailed by the purchaser within 15 days of purchase date. 

Parker Compound Bows are warranted for the lifetime of the original purchaser to be free from defects in material and workmanship. This warranty excludes wear on strings, buss cables, string silencers and bow finish. Damage caused by mishandling, abuse, dry-firing, modifying the product or shooting improper spined arrows is not covered and may void the warranty.

Any alterations or modifications to your Parker Bow will void the warranty. Alterations could cause damage to the bow or personal injury. Interchanging parts with other bow models or brands will void the warranty. Use only PARKER brand strings and buss cables as they are specifically designed in length, serving location, serving size, etc. Improper length and twists can radically affect the draw weight of the bow.

Accessories included in the Outfitter package are warranted for 30 days and may be returned to Parker for replacement. Sight pins, string leeches, and limb savers are not warranted.

Parker reserves the right to make substitutions on warranty coverage at Parker’s discretion. Warranty is subject to available parts and camo colors.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Super7 said:


> I don't like the fact that he's cutting out the warranty for internet sales. I think alot of people are having to buy their bows this way due to lack of dealers. I tried to help HCA out after I got my bow by taking advantage of the dealer referral program that *Richard* offered. Give them some dealers names and #'s and get a dozen free speed pro arrows. I did my part by supplying them with local dealers names, and #s. I know that HCA called those dealers. So in my mind I'm due a dozen arrows. Well Steve from HCA now says they have to become a Class II dealer before you get some arrows. I tell him nowhere in Richards dealer referral post does it say anything about Class II dealers. *I WANT MY ARROWS*. *I'm tired of the say one thing **then do another*. Richard better make things right on several issues or they are going to have a short call up to the big league.


I have had the same result with the arrow deal. ZERO.....Not even a reply to my posts. I guess I will save my "helping" time for a company that will follow up with me on the deals that are advirtized here.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

preyquester said:


> so HC is doing just like "NEWBERRY" sell a ton ,let people think the warrenty was good on all your bows,...then jump out ,let people find they have no parts &you dont have time to unpack a limb & then want a $100. for a part for a bow worth "spit" if you have a 05 b1 ,you are shafted....no help at all........watch what he is saying about warrenty.......lots of HC dealers are selling by the net..................


Newberry warranty is good to the original owner and always has been, if you have a card on file call and get a ra # no problem but if you bought it used no warranty period.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't get it. Richard why will you not respond to a very direct question.
I think everyone needs to hear it from you.
Will HC cover the limbs after one year?
How long?
specific details?


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> Newberry warranty is good to the original owner and always has been, if you have a card on file call and get a ra # no problem but if you bought it used no warranty period.


Don't want to get off topic, but who are people supposed to contact? When I contacted HC they said they don't have anything to do with the Newberry warranty. Has that changed?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

fastpassthrough said:


> Newberry warranty is good to the original owner and always has been, if you have a card on file call and get a ra # no problem but if you bought it used no warranty period.


Newberry was very vocal at one time about their warrantee being transferable, I used that point to sell a sabreXL, now Im being made a liar
Guess I should have insisted on getting it in writing.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Super7 said:


> I don't like the fact that he's cutting out the warranty for internet sales. I think alot of people are having to buy their bows this way due to lack of dealers. I tried to help HCA out after I got my bow by taking advantage of the dealer referral program that *Richard* offered. Give them some dealers names and #'s and get a dozen free speed pro arrows. I did my part by supplying them with local dealers names, and #s. I know that HCA called those dealers. So in my mind I'm due a dozen arrows. Well Steve from HCA now says they have to become a Class II dealer before you get some arrows. I tell him nowhere in Richards dealer referral post does it say anything about Class II dealers. *I WANT MY ARROWS*. *I'm tired of the say one thing **then do another*. Richard better make things right on several issues or they are going to have a short call up to the big league.


Hca Dealer Referral Program 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hca Dealer Referral Program 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

High country Archery is now offering a dealer referral program you refer a dealer to us, Pm me the dealers and if they pick up the line you get a dz speed pro max of your choice for free! (This is a $139.00 value for your referral) 
note above were it says if they pick up the line! they have to become an autherized hca dealer which means level 2 dealer.Then you will get your arrows.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> Newberry warranty is good to the original owner and always has been, if you have a card on file call and get a ra # no problem but if you bought it used no warranty period.


ok,ihave 2 05 newberrys,i bought one net dealer,i bought the other used.now which one is which?...get in the paper work.dig my papers out & send me a limb.....14" b1 ...i was told the 05 was a better deal,cheaper & also had a lifetime transfurable warrenty....


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

Super7 said:


> I don't like the fact that he's cutting out the warranty for internet sales. I think alot of people are having to buy their bows this way due to lack of dealers. I tried to help HCA out after I got my bow by taking advantage of the dealer referral program that *Richard* offered. Give them some dealers names and #'s and get a dozen free speed pro arrows. I did my part by supplying them with local dealers names, and #s. I know that HCA called those dealers. So in my mind I'm due a dozen arrows. Well Steve from HCA now says they have to become a Class II dealer before you get some arrows. I tell him nowhere in Richards dealer referral post does it say anything about Class II dealers. *I WANT MY ARROWS*. *I'm tired of the say one thing **then do another*. Richard better make things right on several issues or they are going to have a short call up to the big league.


i'm getting some pm's from others that are being jurked also,or feel they are.
i don't know if i was tricked or not,but i sure feel like he owes me a limb.
I WANT A 14" b1 70# limb


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Shaman said:


> What people want to hear is this:
> 
> *The limbs have a 1 year warranty and will need to be replaced at cost after one year by the owner.*
> 
> ...


I will probably buy a 'speed bow' next year.

All I want to know from HCA is the answer to the above.
Which is it, and if it is the second, what are the specifics.

Then I know whether to keep considering them.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Do other companies have limited lifetime warrantys - do they disclose all the limitations? I would think that it would be impossible to list all the possible ways a warranty would be breached. The list would be pretty long, anyway, starting with "if you ran over it with your truck".

let's start a list. I'll go next:

If you dropped it in a vat of acid...


Ok, next?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

... if your dog ate it.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Sidewinder*

CHOPPED IT UP WITH A BANDSAW?
ukey:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

....if SageCreek dry fired it...:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> ....if SageCreek dry fired it...:wink:


actually that would be covered. :secret::wink:


----------



## CTA (Apr 13, 2006)

The Iron Mace is a great bow, but reading this post, it's clear Richard is avoiding the questions regarding warranty. My guess is that's he's unclear, and afraid to state on AT that HCA will cover the limbs as part of the warranty.

There are other established companies who offer speed bows, as well as clear-cut, established warranty policies. If you plan on keeping your bow a few years, I'd take that into consideration.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

preyquester said:


> ok,ihave 2 05 newberrys,i bought one net dealer,i bought the other used.now which one is which?...get in the paper work.dig my papers out & send me a limb.....14" b1 ...i was told the 05 was a better deal,cheaper & also had a lifetime transfurable warrenty....


Im pretty sure the 06s had a transferable warranty not the 05s like the gentle man that you bought your used bow from told you! Im sorry i guess thats my fault to!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Shaman said:


> I will probably buy a 'speed bow' next year.
> 
> All I want to know from HCA is the answer to the above.
> Which is it, and if it is the second, what are the specifics.
> ...


did it not say limtied lifetime warranty? like all the other companys that covers it from manufacturers defects.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> did it not say limtied lifetime warranty? like all the other companys that covers it from manufacturers defects.



Goodness gracious. If I buy a HCA bow today, the iron mace. 6 years from now the limb breaks, will HCA fix it? Will the customer have to pay anything to get it fixed?

2 simple questions that have been asked over and over, answer the flipping thing and get this over with. rediculous


this is the silliest thing I have ever read.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> did it not say limtied lifetime warranty? like all the other companys that covers it from manufacturers defects.





This should be everyones answer.....

It is covered just like every other bow company.....


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> did it not say limtied lifetime warranty? like all the other companys that covers it from manufacturers defects.


Well. If the original information has been clear, there would be assumptions made. 
Since there is a history that comes into effect, people are trying to be sure.

With PSE, a brand my family is familiar with for a long time through friends and otherwise.. 'limited warranty' means if there is no sign for abuse, then you get the riser, limbs, cams replaced and if PSE no longer carries the line then they usually give you a comparable replacement or credit towards a different choice. I've seen 10 year old limbs go from normal shooting and PSE made good.

HCA going to be around in 10 years covering those limbs?


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

SuperX said:


> Do other companies have limited lifetime warrantys - do they disclose all the limitations? I would think that it would be impossible to list all the possible ways a warranty would be breached. The list would be pretty long, anyway, starting with "if you ran over it with your truck".
> 
> let's start a list. I'll go next:
> 
> ...


Yes, Pearson has 10 year warranty and then 50% thereafter. It clearly states that in the easy to read warranty. Even I understand it. It shouldn't be that hard to come out with a definitive answer to a simple question.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> did it not say limtied lifetime warranty? like all the other companys that covers it from manufacturers defects.


Still nothing clear about limbs. Talk about avoidance of a direct question - I think that's as telling as a direct answer. 

It's too bad, I think that you're doing more damage by not answering than you would by simply fessing up to the true answer (which seems more and more to be that the limbs are not covered...). Provide a clear answer and all this will go away...


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> No they carrie a limited lifetime warranty against manufactureres defects!


This is from the "Barnsdale limb blown" thread in reference to limb coverage after 1 year. That is a pretty definite answer. If we can only get details in writting now on some warranty cards, I think everyone can just about calm down.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Soory this was the question and answer.


Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> *So, is what your saying is that HCA bows are only warrantied for a YEAR?*





fastpassthrough said:


> No they carrie a limited lifetime warranty against manufactureres defects!


:darkbeer:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Nevermind. After reading it again, he again was refering to the "bow". I guess I jumped the gun a bit.


----------



## CTA (Apr 13, 2006)

ARE THE LIMBS COVERED UNDER THE LIFETIME WARRANTY OR NOT?? Pretty simple question, Richard, but I put it in bold since you've read this thread several times without responding directly. Should you igore it again, AT will conclude that the limbs are covered for a year, but the riser and cams for "life".


----------



## bkp_80 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Internet purchased bows?*

I still havent seen any clarification on the Purchase of bows through the internet. How about explaining in detail especially since the warranty card says nothing about this whats so ever. I bought mine from an "*AUTHORISED HCA DEALER*" through the interent as well as alot of others on here please clarify if where covered under the warranty.

Thanks


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

this is like trying to get info from a used car salesman.

never seen anything like it


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> Im pretty sure the 06s had a transferable warranty not the 05s like the gentle man that you bought your used bow from told you! Im sorry i guess thats my fault to!


i guess it wouldnt matter, i'm getting some e-mails on just how good your warranty's are.....now i have this HC drop-away rest.....i beer can would work better....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok, now people are getting petty. Every other bow manufacturer under the sun uses language such as "Limited Lifetime Warranty", and noone has a problem with that wording. Why are people acting like they have never heard that phrase before?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

CTA said:


> ARE THE LIMBS COVERED UNDER THE LIFETIME WARRANTY OR NOT?? Pretty simple question, Richard, but I put it in bold since you've read this thread several times without responding directly. Should you igore it again, AT will conclude that the limbs are covered for a year, but the riser and cams for "life".


Did you even *read* the thread in the manufacturers section before posting this garbage?


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> Ok, now people are getting petty. Every other bow manufacturer under the sun uses language such as "Limited Lifetime Warranty", and noone has a problem with that wording. Why are people acting like they have never heard that phrase before?


because if you call parker/mathews, hoyt, martin....they will tell you if a limb breaks we will fix it. They will not say that they have a limited lifetime warranty on the bow. when I called hca a few days ago they said the bow had a limited lifetime warranty, the limbs were covered for 1 year. The riser and cams had the limited lifetime warranty. He has never specified whether or not the limbs are now included. He just keeps saying the bow has a lifetime warranty, which is exactly what the person said on the phone. He has yet to explain what he means by limited lifetime warranty. HCA had a limited lifetime before, the only problem was that the limbs were not included....is that still the case?


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

this whole thing could be solved in 10 seconds.

he could simply explain the warranty. 

the riser, limbs, cams are covered for life is not tampered with and/or abused

strings, and finish is not covered.

or he could say something like the riser and cams are covered for life

limbs 1 year, finish and strings not covered.

instead he keeps just saying....limited lifetime

so does limited lifetime include finish? limbs? strings? or are they not included?????
this is insane. just answer the flippin question and be done with it. 
I could care less whether or not the limbs are covered. just say..yes the limbs will be replaced if they break at no charge, or no they will not.....cut the crap


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

simple question richard

If I buy an Iron Mace today and 6 years from now a limb breaks. 

Will I have to pay anything to get new limbs? 

yes or no?

easy question, easy answer. the problem will be solved one way or the other.


----------



## carpboss (Jul 23, 2007)

OK richard you're going to have to say it. *THE BOW HAS A LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY* that means if it breaks under normal wear and tear like you shoot and a limb delaminates or a limb cracks down the middle or it breaks in half *IT IS COVERED *

Now then if you run over it with your truck, slam it on the ground like your favorite guitar, or cut the strings to see what happens *IT'S NOT COVERED*

I know it's hard when I don't have a knuckle brace on punching it in your head but maybe just maybe you can figure this one out on your own 

By the way this is not directed toward anyone its just a statement.

This is why richard can't get anything done because he has to babysit on here.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

carpboss said:


> OK richard you're going to have to say it. *THE BOW HAS A LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY* that means if it breaks under normal wear and tear like you shoot and a limb delaminates or a limb cracks down the middle or it breaks in half *IT IS COVERED *
> 
> Now then if you run over it with your truck, slam it on the ground like your favorite guitar, or cut the strings to see what happens *IT'S NOT COVERED*
> 
> ...


I think it has been established that the limbs are now covered in the limited lifetime warranty. what everyone wants to know is it if a limbs breaks after say two years or 6 years, at what COST will the limbs be replaced, at now charge or 50% to the customer or what? Haven't seen this question answered on this thread.


----------



## bkp_80 (Jul 25, 2007)

carpboss said:


> OK richard you're going to have to say it. *THE BOW HAS A LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY* that means if it breaks under normal wear and tear like you shoot and a limb delaminates or a limb cracks down the middle or it breaks in half *IT IS COVERED *
> 
> Now then if you run over it with your truck, slam it on the ground like your favorite guitar, or cut the strings to see what happens *IT'S NOT COVERED*
> 
> ...



Sorry Carp I have to respectfully disagree, Richard doesnt have to babysit anything here, I bet your post took you all of 3 mins or less to type and if those words would come from Richard I would say that, that has been the most explained version of how the warranty works excluding his final stance on the issue of the Internet purchases that I and so many others have posted concern about. Then this thread will fade away like so many others that are approached straight forward. I truly hope this get resolved I think the IronMace is a excellent and very smooth shooting bow, and would love to keep doing business with HCA. However If this isnt resolved I can assure anyone that I nor any of my friends or family will want to do business with HCA, because the hassle of dealing with issues like this just doesnt make it worth it. This hits a little closer to home with me since I have had some issues with my bow. Once one has had to go through the process of getting something fixed then they will have a little better understanding of the importance of this. Dont take this the wrong way, I'm not trying to discredit anyone I'm sure they may have had experiences and had them resolved quickly however mine was not.

Thanks and Once again I hope this gets resolved


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Geeeeeezzzzzz*

I would hate to go with you people to buy a new car. God bless the sales man. Hico has a dang good bow line. There warranty is as most other manufactours. It appears here that a few are picking scabs from other old issues. My family has "5" Iron mace bows. We all shoot daily. If you were to have an issue with this bow, it would be handled as well as any other Bow Company out there. Happy shootin. :darkbeer: Thanks for a great bow ....


----------



## bkp_80 (Jul 25, 2007)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I would hate to go with you people to buy a new car. God bless the sales man. Hico has a dang good bow line. There warranty is as most other manufactours. It appears here that a few are picking scabs from other old issues. My family has "5" Iron mace bows. We all shoot daily. If you were to have an issue with this bow, it would be handled as well as any other Bow Company out there. Happy shootin. :darkbeer: Thanks for a great bow ....


So how many issues have you had tocontact HCA about and deal with, out of those 5 bows?


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I would hate to go with you people to buy a new car. God bless the sales man. There warranty is as most other manufactours. It appears here that a few are picking scabs from other old issues. Thanks for a great bow ....


I can't agree more Narley! :darkbeer: I'm willing to bet that most of the loud mouthed people in this thread have not even held an Iron Mace and are most likely from that Mathews "Elitist" group upset because they know their bow is now inferior... JK LOL! 

What is it you guys really want to hear? Do you want Richard to come out and say, "With HCA you will never have to buy another bow again"??? You want a Lifetime Warranty? Go get you a Hyundai.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I would hate to go with you people to buy a new car. God bless the sales man. Hico has a dang good bow line. There warranty is as most other manufactours. It appears here that a few are picking scabs from other old issues. My family has "5" Iron mace bows. We all shoot daily. If you were to have an issue with this bow, it would be handled as well as any other Bow Company out there. Happy shootin. :darkbeer: Thanks for a great bow ....


Absolutely! You hit the nail right on the head... they are picking scabs from 5 years ago.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

bkp_80 said:


> So how many issues have you had tocontact HCA about and deal with, out of those 5 bows?


"ZERO" these bow are the best I have ever shot. The quality of this IRON MACE is outstanding. We got (2) @ 60lbs & (3) @ 70lbs. We are all within 1-2 fps of each other. HCA has indeed made a upward move with there bow line. I have shot alot of bows in my life time. This IRON MACE has to be the best bow I have ever shot. It's a piece of art. It's quiet, "NO" hand vib. Camo on the bows are flawless. The machining is outstanding. The modules fit, they rotate great. The draw stop lets you do all kinds of adjusting as far as you valley. And best of all it's a rocket launcher with these 5.5 Speed Pros. We shoot the hell of these bows daily. I cant say enough about how quiet they are standing by 4 others being shot. YOU MUST SHOOT THIS BOW GUYS. Very nice piece of equipment.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

Archaic said:


> I can't agree more Narley! :darkbeer: I'm willing to bet that most of the loud mouthed people in this thread have not even held an Iron Mace and are most likely from that Mathews "Elitist" group upset because they know their bow is now inferior... JK LOL!
> 
> What is it you guys really want to hear? Do you want Richard to come out and say, "With HCA you will never have to buy another bow again"??? You want a Lifetime Warranty? Go get you a Hyundai.


You know I seen a few Jap's takin close up picture of Cams and Modules at a bow show one time. I think they may be comming up with the Midjet Bow Line soon.:wink:


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Slanted Peep's*

I think the slanted peep is an issue with these "KOMA-KOSY" bow line.

JUST KINDING ... IM A *******.


----------



## bkp_80 (Jul 25, 2007)

> If you were to have an issue with this bow, it would be handled as well as any other Bow Company out there.


If you had zero issues then how can you make a statement like that, without ever having to deal with it firsthand? I have had the unfortunate luck to have to take care of a few issues with my bow, and I think it could have went alot smoother then it did. I think customer service still has some work to be done. I dont want to get into the problems I had because I dont think they reflect anything toward the bow. I agree with you 100% on the quality of the bow and its performance, I also think its the best bow I have ever owned. The thing is with every popular item thats sold there will be some that have problems, thats just the way it is, doesnt matter who the manufacturer is, and when these things happen they should be resolved quickly and in a fashion as to not belittle the customer, and make sure all the customers concerns are taken care of.

As for those who have no concerns with the topic of this thread, or any problem with the current warranty of the bow, limbs etc.. *WHY ARE YOU POSTING*. To make remarks about the person who is seeking anwsers, or what ever, or to respond in a sarcastic sort of way, is completely unnecessary. I love this forum and all of you guys here that are helpful to others, but when I see people making remarks about others it makes my blood boil. I hope things here can be resolved in a rational manner.

Thanks guys


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Now that's funny! :chortle:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> Absolutely! You hit the nail right on the head... they are picking scabs from 5 years ago.


Really? So if I am thinking of investing thousands of dollars to pick up the line and I want clarification of the warranty I am picking five year old scabs?:noidea:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> Really? So if I am thinking of investing thousands of dollars to pick up the line and I want clarification of the warranty I am picking five year old scabs?:noidea:


I was referring to the people who were griping about the customer service issue from a few years ago. That is the past. Now the warranty clarification could be solved if people would contact Richard, instead of whining about it publicly. What really confuses me are the people who wouldn't even buy an HCA bow if it were free, that were complaining about the warranty. But in case you haven't seen:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=5297799&postcount=132


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> I was referring to the people who were griping about the customer service issue from a few years ago. That is the past. Now the warranty clarification could be solved if people would contact Richard, instead of whining about it publicly. What really confuses me are the people who wouldn't even buy an HCA bow if it were free, that were complaining about the warranty.


I understand. I'm not one lick interested in the HCA of the past.

The fact is that HCA has now come out with some products that I believe the archery community will purchase and support. I want to be able to clearly explain to my customers what the HCA warranty is on their new Iron Mace or Stilletto. But from what I know so far, I can't do that.....because I don't understand the warranty myself.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> I understand. I'm not one lick interested in the HCA of the past.
> 
> The fact is that HCA has now come out with some products that I believe the archery community will purchase and support. I want to be able to clearly explain to my customers what the HCA warranty is on their new Iron Mace or Stilletto. But from what I know so far, I can't do that.....because I don't understand the warranty myself.


Record Keeper 
They carry a limited lifetime warranty against manufacturers defects.
So if anything happens to the bow that breaks and is a manufacturers defect it is covered and will be replaced free of charge.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

fastpassthrough said:


> Record Keeper
> They carrie a limited lifetime warranty against manufacturers defects.
> So if anything happens to the bow that breaks and is a manufaturers defect it is covered and will be replaced free of charge.


I think this is what most wanted to hear (will be replaced free of charge). Maybe it can be put to rest now.


----------



## LEADWORKS (Apr 6, 2006)

NO.This is not settled.

Fastpassthrough keeps saying the same thing over and over again, but doesn't answer the simple question directly. And people are getting emails from HCA saying that the limbs are only covered one year. 

Why can't you answer the question directly- Are the limbs included in the Limited Lifetime Warranty? Yes? / No?

Nothing that Fastpassthrough has said so far directly answers the question. Wake up people!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Record Keeper
> They carry a limited lifetime warranty against manufacturers defects.
> So if anything happens to the bow that breaks and is a manufacturers defect it is covered and will be replaced free of charge.


Thanks Richard. That is indeed what I needed to hear.:wink:


----------



## LEADWORKS (Apr 6, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> Thanks Richard. That is indeed what I needed to hear.:wink:


Oh for the love of...!!!!!

AAAAAHHHH!!!!!! :angry: :Cry:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

LEADWORKS said:


> Oh for the love of...!!!!!
> 
> AAAAAHHHH!!!!!! :angry: :Cry:


:set1_rolf2:
I'm sorry I don't mean to laugh because I know how frustrated you are, as many others I'm sure. But when I saw this I almost spilt my beer.
:set1_violent002::frusty:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

TOOL said:


> :set1_rolf2:
> I'm sorry I don't mean to laugh because I know how frustrated you are, as many others I'm sure. But when I saw this I almost spilt my beer.
> :set1_violent002::frusty:


No worries....that's better than cryin' in yer' beer!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> I understand. I'm not one lick interested in the HCA of the past.
> 
> The fact is that HCA has now come out with some products that I believe the archery community will purchase and support. I want to be able to clearly explain to my customers what the HCA warranty is on their new Iron Mace or Stilletto. But from what I know so far, I can't do that.....because I don't understand the warranty myself.


Now that's a rational point of view, clarity. I agree that there needs to be clear definition, but what is not necessary is irrationality, and inciting of riots. 

Just to finish a previous thought, and this is not directed at you RK (it's for everyone)... The whole warranty thing is just a farce. People don't buy bows because of the warranty. If so, then noone would ever buy a bow from the AT Classifieds section, because there is no warranty, implied or expressed in any way, shape or form... Zero... Zip... Nada... No warranty at all. There is no warranty on E-bay bows. There is no warranty on the bow that your buddy gave you. So the whole warranty thing, IMO, was just an excuse for the bashers to start a fight. Now if anyone can prove to me that the warranty will sway a bow purchasing decision, that warranty is more important than speed, performance, handshock, smoothness etc, then I will eat my words. But when you read the Head-to-Head bow challenges, how many times do they compare warranty? I don't ever remember Petersen's doing a review of warranties. In the AT Product Review section, how often is warranty on the top of the list? So, is the warranty REALLY a factor in a bow purchase decision?



TOOL said:


> :set1_rolf2:
> I'm sorry I don't mean to laugh because I know how frustrated you are, as many others I'm sure. But when I saw this I almost spilt my beer.
> :set1_violent002::frusty:


I just spilled my coffee. Now who will warranty my keyboard? :tongue:


----------



## LEADWORKS (Apr 6, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Just to finish a previous thought, and this is not directed at you RK (it's for everyone)... The whole warranty thing is just a farce. People don't buy bows because of the warranty. If so, then noone would ever buy a bow from the AT Classifieds section, because there is no warranty, implied or expressed in any way, shape or form... Zero... Zip... Nada... No warranty at all. There is no warranty on E-bay bows. There is no warranty on the bow that your buddy gave you. So the whole warranty thing, IMO, was just an excuse for the bashers to start a fight. Now if anyone can prove to me that the warranty will sway a bow purchasing decision, that warranty is more important than speed, performance, handshock, smoothness etc, then I will eat my words. But when you read the Head-to-Head bow challenges, how many times do they compare warranty? I don't ever remember Petersen's doing a review of warranties. In the AT Product Review section, how often is warranty on the top of the list? So, is the warranty REALLY a factor in a bow purchase decision?


Um, yes. If I'm going to fork over $700 - $1200 for a new bow, it darn well better come with a lifetime warranty. If a company doesn't warranty the entire bow for life, then I don't trust the quality of the bow, or the company. Especially if they are touting that arrows can be shot at 3gpp with it, but don't warranty the limbs for life.

People that buy off of Ebay and AT Classifieds don't care about not having a warranty because they pay MUCH less money for it. So, if they have to buy new limbs, no problem, they didn't pay full price in the first place.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Now that's a rational point of view, clarity. I agree that there needs to be clear definition, but what is not necessary is irrationality, and inciting of riots.
> 
> Just to finish a previous thought, and this is not directed at you RK (it's for everyone)... The whole warranty thing is just a farce. People don't buy bows because of the warranty. If so, then noone would ever buy a bow from the AT Classifieds section, because there is no warranty, implied or expressed in any way, shape or form... Zero... Zip... Nada... No warranty at all. There is no warranty on E-bay bows. There is no warranty on the bow that your buddy gave you. So the whole warranty thing, IMO, was just an excuse for the bashers to start a fight. Now if anyone can prove to me that the warranty will sway a bow purchasing decision, that warranty is more important than speed, performance, handshock, smoothness etc, then I will eat my words. But when you read the Head-to-Head bow challenges, how many times do they compare warranty? I don't ever remember Petersen's doing a review of warranties. In the AT Product Review section, how often is warranty on the top of the list? So, is the warranty REALLY a factor in a bow purchase decision?
> 
> ...


warranty never crossed my mind when i bought my PSE's, Hoyt's, brownings, XI, Pearsons or High COuntry's.......not too long ago there was no such thing as a "limited lifetime warranty".......if i liked it i bought it


----------



## LEADWORKS (Apr 6, 2006)

trimantrekokc said:


> warranty never crossed my mind when i bought my PSE's, Hoyt's, brownings, XI, Pearsons or High COuntry's.......not too long ago there was no such thing as a "limited lifetime warranty".......if i liked it i bought it


I wish I had that luxury to not worry about it. My wife doesn't let me buy new bows regularly, so the one I have needs to last a loooong time. Bows are expensive to people on a limited budget, so they need to know they won't have to be shelling out more money if the bow they have breaks.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

LEADWORKS said:


> I wish I had that luxury to not worry about it. My wife doesn't let me buy new bows regularly, so the one I have needs to last a loooong time. Bows are expensive to people on a limited budget, so they need to know they won't have to be shelling out more money if the bow they have breaks.


trust me i don't buy bows that often......up until recently i had the same bow from 1999 to 2005 and since then yes have changed more often but still have mainly 1 possibly 2 per year....bought a Mace this year and will also be getting an X7 shortly but that will be it for a few more years...i'm most definitely on limited budget myself.....child support could buy a lot of new stuff every year.... :darkbeer:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

LEADWORKS said:


> Um, yes. If I'm going to fork over $700 - $1200 for a new bow, it darn well better come with a lifetime warranty. If a company doesn't warranty the entire bow for life, then I don't trust the quality of the bow, or the company. Especially if they are touting that arrows can be shot at 3gpp with it, but don't warranty the limbs for life.
> 
> People that buy off of Ebay and AT Classifieds don't care about not having a warranty because they pay MUCH less money for it. So, if they have to buy new limbs, no problem, they didn't pay full price in the first place.


I'm not picking on you, just wanted to show my rationale... It sounds like warranty is an afterthought for you. Sounds like you have already decided the price range, which leads me to believe you have looked at a bunch of bows, and the ones you like fall within that price range. What was your criteria for determining which bows you are interested in? Was warranty up front or afterwards? Because there are many bow companies that sell bows with limited lifetime warranties, but the bows are under your price range. My point is that the warranty is an after-the-fact thought, not a deciding factor. Only if everything else (such as speed, forgiveness, brace height, axle to axle, smoothness of draw, reputation, professional endorsements etc.) is equal, will warranty be considered.

Now to be perfectly honest, I fall into that category. Everything else has to be equal before I consider warranty. This is because I know I take care of my stuff. So if any mfg defect is going to surface, it will be within the first six months.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

LEADWORKS said:


> Um, yes. If I'm going to fork over $700 - $1200 for a new bow, ...


No worries then, 

the Iron Mace is going for $599 in most places.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

LEADWORKS said:


> NO.This is not settled.
> 
> Fastpassthrough keeps saying the same thing over and over again, but doesn't answer the simple question directly. And people are getting emails from HCA saying that the limbs are only covered one year.
> 
> ...



I'm with Leadworks on this one. Still avoiding answering the directly posed question.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

it does seem like Richard is skating the issue.......


Be a standup guy here Richard and just tell the customers if the limbs are covered for life.


after all customers are the ones supporting your buisness............


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Seems like you guys missed it, here is a link:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=5313877&postcount=94

Also, here is the text:


Recordkeeper said:


> fastpassthrough said:
> 
> 
> > Recordkeeper said:
> ...


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Richard need to post a copy of their warranty. Not a copy of that old warranty card they are issuing with some bows.

I shot for Newberry, I got my bows at cost. I was told the warranty was transferrable from day one. Now Richard can't recall if it was transferable in '05, but might be in '06? I bought three bows from him, none of which even came with a warranty card. Essentially he made several of us look dishonest when he backpedals like this.


----------



## carpboss (Jul 23, 2007)

*figure I would put it in here also, email directly to HCA*

From: HCA Warranty <[email protected]> 

Date: Monday, September 17, 2007 8:30 AM 

To: [email protected] 

Subject: Re: 

Size: 3 KB 

Good morning, The Iron Mace has a limited lifetime warranty on the riser, limbs, & cams.
The limbs have a 1 year warranty thru Barnsdale, & then HCA give a limited lifetime warranty
after that. Please let me know if you have any further questions. Thanks, HCA Repairs Dept.


[email protected] wrote:
I want the full details of your warranty on the iron mace . thank you


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

3dbowmaster said:


> RK,
> HC does not sell bows directly from them. They will however work with your local proshop to get you a bow.
> 
> As to the internet ????
> I think someone else has already answered that, he just bought one from Archeryexperts...


I bought my Iron Mace through internet, and direct from HCA factory in Dunlap, Tennessee. The reason is, at the time when I ordered it, I live in Dubai, UAE. And i'm the one who have trouble with delaminated limb recently


----------

